
Ask HN: Why do you want to teach your children / significant other to code? - atroyn
There have been many posts recently on the topic of the best resources for helping children &#x2F; non-technical significant others to learn programming. I&#x27;d like to better understand the motivations behind these posts - are your children asking to learn? Are you trying to set them up for a career? What is your aim?
======
elmerfud
Because it's both a tool/method to solve problems with, and a practical
expression method for ideas.

I very much doubt they will be programmers, just as I doubt they will be auto
mechanic, carpenters, plummer's, welders, etc... But I still teach them those
skills as well. I really have no idea what the well settle on being over the
course of their lives, but the more exposure to different methods and tools
allow them to understand problems in better ways.

Like the saying goes, if the only tool you have is a hammer everything looks
like a nail.

------
gugagore
Programming computers is a significant part of my life. And I'd love to share
that with my partner, so that they have some visibility into the thing I do
almost every day.

